# First?? ipad review



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304252704575155982711410678.html


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The NY Times (David Pogue) is up as well.

USA Today, too.

Things may get ugly in the Kindle fora for a few days as these reviews are digested. Mossberg (the WSJ, above), who calls himself a Kindle fan, liked the iPad better *yikes*. There are going to be a lot of folks who don't like hearing that. I love my Kindle, and it's going to be interesting to see how I like reading on the iPad. I guess I have to remember that it's not an either/or situation. I can love them both, right?


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Second 

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/31/a-first-look-at-ipad.html


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

We knew Uncle Walt was one of the first to get an iPad for early review. Everyone was waiting for the NDA to be lifted, either tonight or tomorrow. We should be seeing two more reviews released soon.

Yippee!!   

Edit: Okay, all three of the bigwigs have released their previews, Walt Mossberg, Andy Ihnatko, and David Pogue. And they all love the iPad. I think Steve Jobs has a winner here!

Best Wishes!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Andy Ihnatko (Chicago Sun Times) has a series of reviews - iPad, iBooks ("it's worth the price, alone"), accessories, is-it-a-real-computer?, and a comics app

Reading all these reviews might just kill the time until the iPad arrive - 3 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The guys at mac life had a few of them in their hot little hands awhile back and their review was posted in Aprils mac life magazine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good Morning America is going to do a review of an iPad later this morning....they've shown one under cover....

Betsy


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, those articles range from interesting to hysterical  I'm shocked, and eating crow, to hear that the battery life under video and web surfing mode meets or exceeds the 10 hour mark. Did not think that talking point would be met. The comics and e-book possibilities are mouthwatering. I have no doubt that Amazon will match the "interactive" e-book market with ipad-only titles until other e-readers can catch up. Well, maybe not ipad ONLY, but certainly a more appropriate use of an "Enhanced for Ipad" label than the "Enhanced for DX" one they had. Full color images aside, embedded data, video, music and all that stuff is exciting, but only the crazies think it will ever appear in more than a minute fraction of the e-book market. But I am waiting for a e-reader that will digitize all my graphic novels, comics, and glossy paged military history books, and looks like the ipad might do that (eventually). "Hooray sweetie, another 2 bookshelves cleared of dead weight." 

Still, the lack of flash and multitasking is a HUGE disadvantage, and many reviews seem to downplay it, particularly when comparing the ipad to a netbook. It gets a "this ain't great for real work" shrug-off, when instead it should FIRMLY place the ipad into a "toy" category instead of a computer one. If only iworks could export to the full range of MS Office products, that would have really boosted the ipad as a viable "last minute touch-up" option. Probably not an issue if you are a full blown Apple person though


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what a full blown Apple person is; I'm a PC user, though I finally broke down and got a couple of iPods several years ago. Does that make me a full blown Apple person? I guess it depends on how you use the computer, but for me, the lack of Flash and multitasking don't even rise to the level of minor annoyance yet.  I'll know more if a lot of websites that I use don't work due to no Flash; I'm not even aware of Flash being there for the most part. If the iPad is even just as fast as the iPod Touch (and most reviews say it's faster), switching between apps really doesn't seem like a big deal to me; again, I won't really know till I've used it.  I very seldom start one app running an actual process in one window and switch to another.  Downloading software is probably the time that happens most.  But everyone has different needs/requirements for their devices.

The main thing I would like that isn't there is, as you say, the full export to the full range of MS Office products.  But Word is what I would probably use most.  So not too bad.

The battery life reports are indeed impressive!

Betsy


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

By "full blown Apple person" I meant someone who has only apple stuff. Sounds like the ipad iworks suite plays well with whatever Mac users use for word processing, spreadsheets, and powerpoint (I'm not even sure what the generic term for what powerpoint does would even be  I imagine students with macbooks and iphones would find that the ipad integrates better with their stuff than some one who has a Dell laptop and an Andriod phone, for example.

I need to disable Flash on my netbook and then do all my usual surfing just to see what it would look like. My iphone goes to special mobile sites or the screen is so small I don't notice the missing flash plug-ins, but I would want the ipad to deliver a surfing experience more in line with my netbook.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

re the lack of Flash, I saw this posted on another discussion board. Makes sense that news sites would be the first to want to be compatible, but it sounds like other sites may follow suit:

"The fact that the iPad is going to be a massive game changer in so many different areas is not even up for dispute anymore, if indeed it ever was, and the effects are already being felt on the internet even before the iPad is released, according to Wired's Epicenter blog. Epicenter says that the fact that the iPad doesn't use Flash, and therefore internet sites that use Flash won't work properly on it, has prompted site developers to launch iPad-compatible web sites that use HTML5 rather than Flash. Epicenter says that such heavy-hitters as the NYT, WSJ and NPR are all launching iPad-friendly sites sans Flash, with pages optimized for reading on the iPad's screen. All three newspapers have also devised their own iPad apps.

Epicenter concludes by saying that the iPad's larger screen size ensures that it will have an even greater impact on the internet that the iPhone did, simply because developers don't have to worry about trying to fit everything onto the iPhone's smaller screen and can therefore concentrate on building a full site with Flash-less video, rather than just an app.

By Maura Sutton
[Source: Wired.com]"
__________________


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yes.

Those of us who know Jobs is about cutting edge technology,and pushing out new technology already knew that the flash "issue" was not going to be long lived.

Some may counter that html5 is years and years away,but in fact that is not the case as I had stated months ago.

Jobs doesn't do things without having the important stuff covered,he just will not be bent to the will of an outdated platform like flash.

Too bad for those whose only big "issue" was lack of flash.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

BTW, to luvmy4brats, you had mentioned how you might have problems if you were to purchase the iPad for homeschooling. Part 3 of David Pogue's article ends this way:

"(Just one note of caution: If you have children in the house, don't let them know there's an iPad in the premises. I have three kids, 5, 10 and 12, and the competition for time with the iPad is like a daily World War III.)"

Like I had mentioned previously, lock yourself away in the closet for a while, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I really like the idea of the iPad, but absolutely hate ( I know, a very strong word) iTunes .  iTunes is the biggest turn off for me for my iTouch. Still trying to figure out what I am going to do about a tablet.


----------

